# probleme mit mailmergetodoc-befehl



## tamestah (1. April 2005)

hi.

 ich hab folgendes problem. ich hab ne verwaltungssoftware, die in foxpro geschrieben ist und über makros, variablen an micros. word weitergibt. 

aber jetzt hab ich das problem das ich immer wenn ich was drucken möchte, den laufzeitfehler 509 angezeigt bekomme, mit der begründung das der "MailMergeToDoc-Befehl" nicht verfügbar ist, die einzigsten möglichkeiten die ich dann noch habe sind entweder zu beenden oder in den debug-modus zu wechseln.

im debug-modus kann ich mir dann den quellcode von den makros anschauen.
leider hab ich davon gar keine ahnung und kann damit nix anfangen.

kann mir da jemand mit helfen ich bin echt ziemlich ratlos, muss aber ne lösung dafür finden.


vielen dank
tame


----------



## dignsag (1. April 2005)

Poste mal den Code den du dann siehst!


----------



## tamestah (1. April 2005)

hi!

das hier ist der code!   


<code>

Public Sub MAIN() 
Rem Leer 
End Sub


Private S <<scvreen.JPG>> ub MischeDokument(Name_$, Erstseite, Beleg$) 
Dim Pfad$ 
Pfad$ = "X:\Did3\Texte\" 
WordBasic.ChDefaultDir Pfad$, 0 
WordBasic.FileOpen Name:=Name_$, ConfirmConversions:=0, ReadOnly:=0, AddToMru:=0, PasswordDoc:="", PasswordDot:="", Revert:=0, WritePasswordDoc:="", WritePasswordDot:=""


If WordBasic.[Files$]("C:\Temp\Did.fax") <> "" Then 
 WordBasic.StartOfDocument 
 WordBasic.EndOfLine 
 WordBasic.Insert "<**" 
 WordBasic.InsertMergeField MergeField:="Telefax", WordField:=-1 
 WordBasic.Insert "##>" 
End If 
WordBasic.MailMergeToDoc 
WordBasic.FilePageSetup Tab:="2", FirstPage:=Erstseite, OtherPages:=2 
If Beleg$ <> "" Then 
 WordBasic.FileSaveAs Name:="C:\Temp\" + Beleg$, Format:=0, LockAnnot:=1, Password:="", AddToMru:=1, WritePassword:="", RecommendReadOnly:=0, EmbedFonts:=0, NativePictureFormat:=0, FormsData:=0, SaveAsAOCELetter:=0


End If 
If WordBasic.[Files$]("C:\Temp\Did.fax") <> "" Then 
 WordBasic.FilePrintSetup Printer:="Fax an DIDSERVER1 an \\DIDSERVER1\Fax", DoNotSetAsSysDefault:=1 
End If 
WordBasic.FilePrint Background:=0 
WordBasic.DocClose (2) 
WordBasic.DocClose (2) 
End Sub

</code>


vielen dank für deine bemühungen!

tame


----------



## dignsag (1. April 2005)

Tut mir leid hab ich vorhin vergessen, welcher Teil wird den gelb (oder farbig) markiert wenn du auf debuggen klickst?
  Und was steht in dem Text des Laufzeitfehlers 509 genau?


----------



## tamestah (1. April 2005)

hi.

also die fehlermeldung im popup lautet:

laufzeitfehler 509

der mailmergetodoc-befehl ist nicht verfügbar, weil das dokument kein serienbrief-hauptdokument ist.



und gelb wird:

WordBasic.MailMergeToDoc


----------



## dignsag (1. April 2005)

Klingt als würde irgend ein Verweis fehlen. Unter Extras >>> Verweise 
  (oder Projekt >>> Verweise) findest du diese. Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen welcher!
  Kann auch an was ganz anderem liegen...
  werde das aber noch näher prüfen! (Ohne Erfolgsgarantie)



 Hast du das was du eigentlich vorhast schon öffter gemacht und es hat funktioniert, oder machst du das zum ersten mal und es klappt einfach nicht!


----------



## tamestah (4. April 2005)

hi.


hab das problem gelöst, hab einfach das alte word wieder installiert und da funktioniert es.


trotzdem vielen dank!

cu
tame


----------

